# WIND mobile up for sale



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Frankly I'm not surprised. Their customer service was not that good and their "infinite" laptop at $29.00 had a 10Gb threshold. Once you hit that, all you could do is look at
text and email..everything else was slowed down. I had it, but now as of this month I went to a different ISP, and thinking of cancelling my cellphone as well. 
I don't undestand how the Dutch telecom got involved with it as it was originally an Egyptian financial oligarch that started it here.

One of the big three "monopolies", I'm sure, will send in the successful bid to grab it and add it to their roster..of.."what used to be our competition".
While they may retain the WIND marketing as incentive for consumers that are seeking an alternative to them..it's all the same now...as most of the original cell phone
competition has already been bought out and owned by Rogers or Bell. I already got a notice that as of April 1, the Wind Sim card will no longer work in countries
other than the US and Canada..obviously triggered by the BC family where the son racked up a huge roaming bill with Fido (Rogers) while vacationing in Mexico.

http://www.thestar.com/business/tech_news/2013/03/21/wireless_carrier_wind_mobile_up_for_sale.html


----------



## matlock (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how $29.00 for 10Gb of wireless data is a bad deal. I'm certainly not getting that with my carrier (though perhaps I should switch).


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yeah it's a great deal!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The Big 3 will be able to legally buy the 2008 auction spectrum soon, although I'm not sure of the exact date.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

matlock said:


> I'm not entirely sure how $29.00 for 10Gb of wireless data is a bad deal. I'm certainly not getting that with my carrier (though perhaps I should switch).


I wasn't referring to wireless cellphone..but wireless laptop. You can go through 10gb in a 30 day period on a laptop/desktop.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Legally they won't be prohibited from buying the new entrants' spectrum, but I would be shocked if the government or the competition bureau allowed it, at least for Wind. The whole point of the exercise was to make room for a fourth carrier. I don't think they'd allow wind to be bought out by an incumbent so easily.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

carverman said:


> I wasn't referring to wireless cellphone..but wireless laptop. You can go through 10gb in a 30 day period on a laptop/desktop.


Carver, it's cheaper than anything you would get from the Big 3 for similar service.

The service wasn't what you needed, but it's a good deal for people for whom 10 gb is enough.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It may be interesting if Shaw steps up here...they have the money,know how,and some unused spectrum laying around.(And they know how to fleece the public so will fit right in )


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Carver, it's cheaper than anything you would get from the Big 3 for similar service.
> 
> The service wasn't what you needed, but it's a good deal for people for whom 10 gb is enough.


Yes, I agree. In the 2.5 years I've had the Wind infinite laptop service, I've only hit the 10gb threshold about 3 times. Up until last year, there was no threshold, AFAIK, so it was a good deal before then. But in the last year, I've had to do some computer s/w installs and it doesn't take long to hit the threshold, if you are downloading stuff off the internet or watching anything on Youtube.

Although for a portable laptop that you can plug in the Windstick into the USB and use it where ever you travel, it does have it's advantages..but you certainly can't watch
Netfix with it..because after a movie or two, you hit the threshold...of course, you can still access your emails and CMF.


----------

